# Miracles at Work by Captain Chris Martin



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Sometimes the hand of God in our Daily lives is the Best Explanation*

*Straight from The Guides *
Itâ€™s hard to believe how fortunate the fish and turtles in our bay systems, back lakes and deep-water shelters made it during this past freeze. All of us at Bay Flats are extremely proud of Captain Billy Freudensprung for saving so many turtles and calling the Game Wardens. According to Captain Billy While scouting birds and refreshing blinds I came across a sea turtle by one of my blinds in shock from the very cold water from the hard-cold front. I contacted a game warden and The ARC that rescue turtles and they said get as many as possible ended up rescuing 28 turtles in a 1/2 mile stretch on the shoreline.

Captain Doug Russell - Father/son trips mean a lot to both the customer and guide. It's good to see and we always try our best.

Captain Jake Wheelis - Fishing has really improved after the freeze.

Captain Stephen Boriskie - Nice evening shoot for three returning customers gunning waterfowl on a one night two hunt weekend getaway.

Captain Billy Freudensprung - Afternoon fishing trip with these long time Bay Flats lodge customers. Good bite kicked off with warmer temperatures live shrimp under a Mid-coast popping cork. Great ending to a long day. When your retriever is down and you are sick and your clients are two very energetic young boys and their dad. Let them boys retrieve their downed birds.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Good morning!*

Happy Monday Morning...

*Testimonials *

Jan 3, 2018 by Cathy F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We had such a great time on our trip! So glad to start the holidays off right with a huge catch of fish and quality time with our family! - Cathy F. 01/03/18

Dec 31, 2017 by Jordan K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I've been to several lodges throughout the country and Bay Flats Lodge is the best one! - Jordan K. 12/31/17

Dec 31, 2017 by Joshua P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything was incredible! Thank you for your stupendous hospitality, fabulous lodging, and wonderful hunting/fishing! - Joshua P. 12/31/17

Dec 30, 2017 by Mark D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep up the great work! Awesome experience! We will be back! - Mark D. 12/30/17


----------

